# What Is The Best Equalizer Type Hitch Under $750.00



## OutbackBrat (Oct 13, 2009)

What Is The Best Equalizer Type Hitch Under $750.00

I am looking at a used hensley but in case that does not work out I am trying to find out the best equalizer I should be buying for my truck.

2009 dodge ram crew 4x4 hemi and a 26rs. Going with the 800 or 1000 bars but not sure on brand!

I think ive also decided on the prodigy controller although I may be able to get a dodge in dash controller.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

The big two competing is the Reese Dual Cam (or Straight Line) and the Equal-i-zer. Both seem to do a good job controlling sway.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Nathan said:


> The big two competing is the Reese Dual Cam (or Straight Line) and the Equal-i-zer. Both seem to do a good job controlling sway.


X2. I have an Equal-i-zer brand hitch and love it. (And just so nobody gets confused, the hitches referred to are "Weight Distributing" hitches, of which "Equal-i-zer" and "Reese Dual Cam" are two name brands that combine weight distribution and sway control into one package.)

The Hensley is the Cadillac of hitches, but they are pricey. I would say that "you get what you pay for," but the Equal-i-zer and the Reese do a fantastic job, and are about 1/5 the price of a new Hensley. So if you want the Hensley, you will pay dearly, but in my opinion, are paying way too much for the job that's being done. That said, if you are full-timers and/or pull your trailer 10-20K miles per year, then the Hensley might be worth the extra cash.

That's just my opinion - and I've never used a Hensley - so maybe someone who has experience with both can speak up here.

Mike


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

"What Is The Best Equalizer Type Hitch Under $750.00" ??

The "Equal-i-zer".









-CC


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

OutbackBrat said:


> What Is The Best Equalizer Type Hitch Under $750.00
> 
> I am looking at a used hensley but in case that does not work out I am trying to find out the best equalizer I should be buying for my truck.
> 
> ...


Yup! The best price I've seen for a 1000# Equal-i-zer is about $460 thru RVWholesalers. I believe that price also includes shipping - at least it did when I ordered mine there. ( http://www.rvwholesalers.com/catalog/equal-i-zer-hitch-1000-10000lbs-trailer-weight-90-00-1000.html )

I installed mine on the level street in front of my house (see photo below) in about four hours - including removing the hitch that the dealer stuck me with(er, sold me), before I knew about this website.

They also have the best price on the Prodigy!

Mike


----------

